#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Priorização da Porta 8080 Download 5060 Upload

## gaamorais1

*Olá!*

Bom sou meio novo nessa área de redes e comecei a fazer um cursinho de *IPv4/IPv6* e estou gostando bastante da área e querendo me aprofundar mais, enfim. 
Comecei a trabalhar em uma provedora de baixo porte e foi passado para mim para ser feito a priorização dessas portas para ter um melhor resultado quando for fazer testes relacionados a _speedtest_ / _simet_, eu já tinha feito apenas com o site do _speedtest_ e realmente deu certo, a maioria das vezes bate sempre 100% da banda do cliente mesmo ele utilizando 50/60% dela, o pior dos resultados que vi até agora foi bater no máximo 80% da banda do cliente.
Vou deixar esse "_tutorial_" que fiz junto a esse tópico.

Só queria saber se ao invés de priorizar o _speedtest_ eu consigo priorizar essas portas pois funcionariam em qualquer site que os clientes fizerem os testes.

Fico no aguardo da resposta obrigado desde já! 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## gaamorais1

> Parabéns, mas procure melhor sobre o Burst, alguns conceitos ali estão completamente errados.


Tudo bem, irei me aprofundar mais nesse assunto, em questão das portas você teria alguma informação pra me passar sobre isso?

Obrigado desde já!  :Big Grin:

----------

